# Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht



## forellenbernhard (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an Insider. Zunächst: Ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre im Mai bei Boltenhagen vom Schlauchboot geangelt. Daß war grosse Klasse. Jetzt wollen wir Anfang September mit 3 Wohnmobilen nach Behrensdorf auf den Campingplatz Waldesruh und von da aus angeln.#c Daß Problem ist ein Kumpel der nicht ins Boot steigt und wir Angelmöglichkeiten für ihn brauchen. Ausserdem habe ich gehört, das es in dem Bereich Sperrgebiete gibt, habe aber nirgens welche gefunden( Googele, Angelbord ). Wir könnten ja einzeln fahren, aber unsere Frauen verstehen sich so gut und wir auch und wir möchten abends zusammen paar Bier trinken. Wir sind alle etwas ältere Semester und wären sehr dankbar für Infos.


----------



## mefofänger (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*



forellenbernhard schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mal ein paar Fragen an Insider. Zunächst: Ich habe die letzten 3 Jahre im Mai bei Boltenhagen vom Schlauchboot geangelt. Daß war grosse Klasse. Jetzt wollen wir Anfang September mit 3 Wohnmobilen nach Behrensdorf auf den Campingplatz Waldesruh und von da aus angeln.#c Daß Problem ist ein Kumpel der nicht ins Boot steigt und wir Angelmöglichkeiten für ihn brauchen. Ausserdem habe ich gehört, das es in dem Bereich Sperrgebiete gibt, habe aber nirgens welche gefunden( Googele, Angelbord ). Wir könnten ja einzeln fahren, aber unsere Frauen verstehen sich so gut und wir auch und wir möchten abends zusammen paar Bier trinken. Wir sind alle etwas ältere Semester und wären sehr dankbar für Infos.


 moin solltest mal nach schießzeiten todendorf/putlos schauen. kannst in der woche eigentlich nur von land angeln und nur am wochenende vom boot. die luft ist sonst sehr bleihaltig. mfg mefofänger


----------



## Torskfisk (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Moin Moin,
wenn ihr direkt am Leuchtturm slippt, könnt ihr tagsüber bis 17:00 Uhr in der Woche lediglich östlich Richtung Lippe rausfahren und kommt dort ca. 500 Meter raus. Für Platte sollte das aber reichen. weiter geht es nur am WE.
Euer Kumpel könnte in Lippe, Hafenausfahrt links, Brandungsangeln versuchen. ist allerdings nicht gerade die beste Zeit dafür.


----------



## forellenbernhard (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Was ich nicht verstehe, ist das ganze Seegebiet zwischen Todendorf und Putlos gesperrt? Ist ein 500m Streifen zwischen diesen beiden Orten freigegeben und der Rest nicht befahrbar? Bei Lippe und Sehlendorf sind Segelboot abgebildet, dürfen die nur 500m weit rausfahren?
mfg. Bernhard


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Moin
http://www.ycl-o.de/index.php/schiesszeiten


#h
lg nobbi


----------



## forellenbernhard (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Danke Nobbi. Da ist eine Karte bei, wo die Sperrgebiete zu sehen sind.
Somit ist der September in Behrendorf gestorben.
mfg. Bernhard


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Kommt nach Hohenfelde zum Angeln
https://www.google.de/maps/place/24257+Hohenfelde/@54.36951,10.4724536,13z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x47b28ad7b3d15235:0x4248963c657e670!8m2!3d54.3742565!4d10.4954359

und Bier trinken dann bin ich auch da#h


lg nobbi


----------



## offense80 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

@ Forellenbernhard

das Angebot würde ich annehmen an deiner Stelle. Toller Campingplatz, und Nobbi ist ein Top Kumpel. Und Bier trinkt er sehr gern mal eins


----------



## forellenbernhard (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Hallo nobbi,das hört sich gut an. Welchen Campingplatz meint Offense 80.
Ich habe gegoogelt und einer ist recht teuer. Ansonsten würden wir gerne
ein paar Bier mit Dir trinken. Ich habe ein 3,60m Schlauchboot mit 8PS und Trailer. Ist das bei guter Wetterlage ok oder gefählich? Noch etwas, kann man dort auch von Land angeln(wegen des dritten Kumpels?
mfg Bernhard


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Moin forellenbernhard,
ja

*Campingpark Ostseestrand Hohenfelde           *


 gefählich? 
wir beide sind 125jahre alt#h

ab geht die wilde fahrt
und offense80 ist eingeladen#6

lg nobbi


----------



## forellenbernhard (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Hallo Nobbi.Ich habe mit meinen Kumpels telefoniert. Der Bootskumpel kommt mit der andere nicht. Ich will Anfang August reservieren für 04.09.16. Wie sind denn die Angelmöglichkeiten im September? In Boltenhagen waren wir immer im Mai und haben gut gefangen. 
mfg Bernhard


----------



## offense80 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Danke Nobbi für die Einladung...wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, komm ich gern vorbei #6


----------



## forellenbernhard (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Hallo, es muß doch einige Angler geben, die in der Ostsee vor Hohenfelde angeln. Meine Frage ist. Besteht die Chance im September vor Hohenfelde Dorsch zu fangen oder ist sie eher gering?
mfg Bernhard


----------



## großdorsch 1 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Hi,
es besteht immer die möglichkeit vom boot aus dorsche zu fangen. du musst halt ohne revierkenntnis etwas suchen. aber mit na tiefenkarte und einem echolot sollte es kein problem sein kannten,rinnen usw... zu finden.
einfach ausprobieren so mach ich das auch wenn ich an der ostsee bin und fange oft besser als wenn ich mit dem kutter raus fahre...


----------



## forellenbernhard (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

hi Großdorsch1, danke für Deine Antwort. Wir sind vor 3 Jahren das erste mal nach Boltenhagen gefahren, nachdem ich 30 Jahre in Holland geangelt habe. Das erste jahr war nicht schlecht. Das zweite unglaublich. Das dritte trotz Ostwind nicht schlecht. In Boltenhagen habe ich mich an den anderen Anglern orientiert. Eigentlich mehr im Netz als auf dem Wasser. Aber über Hohenfelde liest man garnichts und das macht mich stutzig.
mfg Bernhard


----------



## mefofänger (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

maßenfänge brauchtst du dort nicht erwarten. eher flaches wasser sber in der brandung gehen hier gute platten.gelegentlich auch mal dorsch. mfg


----------



## großdorsch 1 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*



forellenbernhard schrieb:


> hi Großdorsch1, danke für Deine Antwort. Wir sind vor 3 Jahren das erste mal nach Boltenhagen gefahren, nachdem ich 30 Jahre in Holland geangelt habe. Das erste jahr war nicht schlecht. Das zweite unglaublich. Das dritte trotz Ostwind nicht schlecht. In Boltenhagen habe ich mich an den anderen Anglern orientiert. Eigentlich mehr im Netz als auf dem Wasser. Aber über Hohenfelde liest man garnichts und das macht mich stutzig.
> mfg Bernhard



Hi,
ich denke das viele mit stellen nennen sehr vorsichtig sind. ist ja auch nicht anderst als im fluss oder see wo viele nur drauf warten das eine gute stelle genannt wird und dann dort hin gehen und alles kaputt machen....
und dann ist es im meer halt noch schwerer gute tips zu geben weil alles von wind,strömung,jahreszeit und nahrungsangebot abhängt.  ich hole mir beim bootsverleiher immer paar infos und dann suche ich aber die mir bekannten plätze ab. fange meistens damit besser als die wo nur zu anderen booten hin fahren und dann dort angeln.  genauso suche ich mit dem echolot nicht nach iwelchen fischanzeigen. ich suche struktur im wasser. hatte es dann schon das der grund um ca. 1m abviel und ich genau dort meinen pilker führte und vor dem ersten aufsetzen schon den biss bekam. meine tochter und ein freund haben direkt neben mir in die röhre geschaut. und so ging das dann mit 5 dorschen in einer drift...  ist halt wirklich selten das es grosse schwärme sind und man hinwerfen kann wo man will...  man kann auch gut mit tieftauchwobbler schleppen. wenn du dann fisch gefunden hast einfach mit gummi oder pilker abfischen.


----------



## forellenbernhard (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

hi Großdorsch1, vielleicht hast Du ja Recht, daß die Angler Ihre Fangplätze nicht preisgeben. Alle anderen Tips von Dir sind ja richtig und wir werden es so auch versuchen. Neues Gebiet ist immer schwierig. Das Plus von Hohenfelde ist für uns, daß man das Schlauchboot besser ins Wasser bekommt, in Boltenhagen müssen wir immer eine Treppe runter und wieder rauf.
mfg Bernhard


----------



## Heilbutt (8. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Ich schließe mich im Großen und Ganzen meinen Vorrednern an, und ergänze: 
Probiert´s einfach! Sooo unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht im Juli/August auch mal ein paar maßige Dorsche von Land aus zu erwischen.
Gerade in solch durchwachsenen, wettermäßig unbeständigen "Sommern" wie diesem... |gr:

Dem Badegast´s Leid ist des Angler Freud, oder wie das heißt...

Wir schlagen in 2 Wochen in Hohenfelde auf, und es wäre das erste Mal das wir nicht zumindest irgendwann ein bisschen Erfolg haben....#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## forellenbernhard (12. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Heilbutt, ich wünsche Dir und uns, wir kommen erst am 11.09. guten Fang.
mfg Bernhard


----------



## familienvater (13. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Guten Abend ,
war Ende Juli in Hohenfelde . Habe Familienurlaub gemacht . Daher konnte ich mich nur zwei Abende abseilen und von der Brandung Wattwürmer baden . Habe nicht viele Bisse gehabt , bin aber keinen Abend Schneider geblieben . Einen Abend noch nee 41er Platte gefangen . Vom Boot aus Nobbi vertrauen , bin mit "meinem Guide" nie Schneider geblieben , auch im letzten Jahr nicht . 
Schönen Abend noch und ein dickes Petri vom
familienvater 
PS nur im Vorraus nach Wattwürmer erkundigen, sind im Moment schwierig zu bekommen .


----------



## forellenbernhard (14. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Danke Familienvater, in einem fremden Revier weiß man nie was einen erwartet. Aber mit einigen positiven Tipps fährt man doch hoffnungsfroher nach Hohenfelde.
mfg Bernhard


----------



## Naish82 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Gestern Abend 4 Platte bis 35cm, einen 50er Dorsch vor Lippe, alles bei knapp 5m auf wattwurm. 
Wobei der Dorsch auf ne Grundel gestiegen ist, die den Wurm hatte... |supergri
Heute nix von 5-18m...


----------



## forellenbernhard (16. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*

Danke Naish 82. Wie man sieht ist die Ostsee in dem Bereich nicht fischleer.
Bei uns dauert es ja noch ein paar Tage, aber es wird sich sicher nicht verschlechtern.


----------



## Heilbutt (18. August 2016)

*AW: Schlauchboot & Brandungsangeln Hohwachter Bucht*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend 4 Platte bis 35cm, einen 50er Dorsch vor Lippe, alles bei knapp 5m auf wattwurm.
> Wobei der Dorsch auf ne Grundel gestiegen ist, die den Wurm hatte... |supergri
> Heute nix von 5-18m...



Klingt doch ganz gut!
Werden auch mal Aale gefangen? Wir hatten Jahre, da hat man in der ersten Rinne vorm Strand (Behrensdorf) sogar mit Tauwurm schöne Aale fangen können...
Verleihen die Wassersportler in Hohenfelde auch Boote?

Gruß

Holger


----------

